# Along the Mountain Trails and River Banks



## MsFox (Sep 7, 2020)

I'm not talking to myself
I'm just thinking out loud
It's acceptable now you see
With cell phones and such

Hidden memories buried
In the recesses of my mind
Exhumed without warrant
Spout forth intense as a geyser

Vocalized without rhyme or reason
Baffling listeners ears myself included
Forgotten events now carved in stone
Bleached bones now flesh-covered

Pay me no mind or mental concern
The cobwebs of my mind carefully woven
Appear as tangled encoded twisted nonsense
Crystal clearly defined in the eye of my mind

So as I babble on with laughter laced tears
Straight talk requiring no white binding jacket
Dismiss the crowd, I'm just thinking out loud
Advanced year's discourse; not talking to myself 

Della Faye Fox - Sept 7, 2020


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 7, 2020)

So lovely, MsFox.


----------



## MsFox (Sep 7, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> So lovely, MsFox.


Thank You! Just some thoughts I had to get out of my head this morning, lol!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 7, 2020)

MsFox said:


> Thank You! Just some thoughts I had to get out of my head this morning, lol!


I love when I get in the same sort of mindset. 

It's good for the soul.


----------



## Sliverfox (Sep 8, 2020)

Nice   read Ms Fox.

There are times I should write  down my thoughts before they are lost.

I made  small start while searching for  old  photos.
Wrote notes about who was who in pictures.
Some notes tucked in with my wedding dress , antique quilts.


----------



## MsFox (Sep 8, 2020)

Something I wrote a couple of years back. 

My Stubborn Neighbor  (Why some men need female guidance) 

I see my neighbor, age 82, on his roof, washing it off and then sweeping it clean with a large push broom. We both live by ourselves and are independent. We watch out for each other as others in the neighborhood are couples and still working.

I go over and ask if he needs any help. I am going to a meeting but will postpone it if he wants me to stick around. I check the ladder and it is secure. Ask if he has his cell phone. Yes! Ask if he has drinking water. Yes! Ask how long he will be up there. He answers an hour if I will go and quit nagging him. I comment he should be more careful getting so close to the edge. He responds with my neighborly concern is turning into spousal style nagging, so please go and enjoy my day so he can enjoy the quiet of the neighborhood and the beautiful day.

I left and came back several hours later. He was still on the roof, sitting with head in hands. The ladder had been knocked down by the garden hose. I put up the ladder. He got down. I asked why he didn’t call for help. He said because the battery was dead. I asked why it was dead. He said because he can’t remember to put it on charge and still prefers his landline. I asked him if he wanted me to remind him daily to charge his cell phone. He said only if I want him to move.


----------



## Sliverfox (Sep 8, 2020)

Can sort of relate  to your  story.

Father in law was doing  something  along  edge of  their house roof.
The ladder slipped, left him hanging on to  edge of roof.

Fortunately the neighbor lady was outside  rushed to his aid.
Repeating this from what she told us.

Old age can be scary at times.


----------

